# Anyone know of someplace carrying the ER32 collet blocks in the US?



## David Kirtley (Feb 2, 2014)

The only place I have seen them for sale is at arceurotrade.co.uk.  All I can seem to find here are the ones for 5C collets and I really don't want to buy another complete set of collets in another style.


----------



## valleyboy101 (Feb 2, 2014)

I know that KBC Tools sell them and didn't check but would be very surprised if MSC and McMaster didn't also.
Michael


----------



## David Kirtley (Feb 2, 2014)

All I can find on those is the 5C version.


----------



## valleyboy101 (Feb 2, 2014)

They are in the work holding section of the catalog 7-171-328 to 370 by 2s and 4s.  Pg 434 in catalog #45
Michael
Sorry I should read more carefully, was looking for collets.  I have never seen ER32 collet blocks.  It only takes about a week to get things here from UK.
Michael


----------



## darkzero (Feb 2, 2014)

Interesting, a little while back I searched around wondering if this very same thing existed. I never found one & came to the conclusion that it didn't. My search didn't extend far into international vendors though.

Perhaps it's a somewhat new product or made exclusively by the link you provided? How long have they been offering it? After all it does say "The new alternative to 5C collet blocks has arrived!".

I wish they had an ER40 version.


----------



## David Kirtley (Feb 2, 2014)

valleyboy101 said:


> They are in the work holding section of the catalog 7-171-328 to 370 by 2s and 4s.  Pg 434 in catalog #45
> Michael
> Sorry I should read more carefully, was looking for collets.  I have never seen ER32 collet blocks.  It only takes about a week to get things here from UK.
> Michael



I sure don't see them.  Just to be sure we are looking at the same thing, this is what they look like:




Most likely, I am going to have to do an order from UK but that will be a pain. My credit union seems to think that any international order on debit card is an unacceptable risk and blocks them.


----------



## AlanR (Feb 2, 2014)

David Kirtley said:


> Most likely, I am going to have to do an order from UK but that will be a pain. My credit union seems to think that any international order on debit card is an unacceptable risk and blocks them.


Buy a Green Dot Visa or Mastercard at Walmart or one of the other places that sell them. Put as much cash on it as you need and you have a credit card. Cost you at most $5.00 to save the hassle.

https://www.greendot.com


----------



## darkzero (Feb 2, 2014)

David Kirtley said:


> I sure don't see them.  Just to be sure we are looking at the same thing, this is what they look like:



He added to his post after posting to correct himself.


----------



## David Kirtley (Feb 2, 2014)

darkzero said:


> He added to his post after posting to correct himself.



The correction was that I saw I had written once instead of ones and corrected it. 

But I do appreciate the work he went to looking for me. 

I also went and looked through both the US and CA versions of the website he posted.

They are not a real common item.

AlanR:

Yes, I have pretty much come to the conclusion that I would have to go that way. Thanks.


----------



## David Kirtley (Feb 2, 2014)

darkzero said:


> Interesting, a little while back I searched around wondering if this very same thing existed. I never found one & came to the conclusion that it didn't. My search didn't extend far into international vendors though.
> 
> Perhaps it's a somewhat new product or made exclusively by the link you provided? How long have they been offering it? After all it does say "The new alternative to 5C collet blocks has arrived!".
> 
> I wish they had an ER40 version.



They do have an awesome ER40 faceplate for the lathe though. I love mine for ER32

Edit:  The ER40 seems to be gone. But they do have a larger one in ER32.

I think it has been there a couple years now.

Works out great for me as I have the ER32 for the lathe and mill. Also gives me more room through the spindle than a chuck.


----------



## darkzero (Feb 2, 2014)

David Kirtley said:


> They do have an awesome ER40 faceplate for the lathe though. I love mine for ER32
> 
> Edit:  The ER40 seems to be gone. But they do have a larger one in ER32.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I do have 2 of the ER40 faceplates (not from them though), one for the lathe & one for the mill. I don't have 5C collets & use ER40 for my mill so I didn't want to start building a 5C set.


----------



## David Kirtley (Feb 2, 2014)

darkzero said:


> Thanks. I do have 2 of the ER40 faceplates (not from them though), one for the lathe & one for the mill. I don't have 5C collets & use ER40 for my mill so I didn't want to start building a 5C set.



Yeah, sad thing is that they have so many nice things for the 5C. 

I guess I could break down and make the collet blocks myself too. I really like the idea of being able to index some stuff quickly without having to pull everything off the mill and put on the rotary table. I made a little 1/2in bore block from hex rod and it works ok... as long as I am using 1/2in stock


----------



## darkzero (Feb 3, 2014)

David Kirtley said:


> Yeah, sad thing is that they have so many nice things for the 5C.
> 
> I guess I could break down and make the collet blocks myself too. I really like the idea of being able to index some stuff quickly without having to pull everything off the mill and put on the rotary table. I made a little 1/2in bore block from hex rod and it works ok... as long as I am using 1/2in stock



I hear ya. I have thought about building a 5C set many times but fear it might be wasted money right now. I know most swear by 5C but I haven't needed to use collets for the lathe that often. I work with a lot of odd sizes & the TIR on my chuck is awesome so I get by without them.

I like how ER collets have a better clamping area & since I use them for the mill one of those ER block in ER40 would be great for the same reason you mentioned. Guess I need to add that to the project list.


----------



## stevecmo (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm glad I saw this post.
It made me realize that when I made my ER-40 chuck for my lathe, I also ended up with a hex collet block I can use on my mill.  :roflmao:


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 3, 2014)

Make your own as Steve did. I found only two places that make them. One in the U.K. and the other in Australia. I also found this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sD22ytQJ0I4

 "Billy G"


----------



## 1965fb (Feb 12, 2017)

Seems like some one could make some here. I also have been on the hunt. 
DK


----------



## tweinke (Feb 12, 2017)

Little Machine shop has a listing on Amazon for the hex ones.


----------



## tweinke (Feb 12, 2017)

http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=4105&category=-421559299

They show the hex one on there site also


----------



## hman (Feb 13, 2017)

There's also a square ER32 collet block, p/n 4106 (though it's currently on backorder):
http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=4106&category=-421559299


----------



## darkzero (Feb 13, 2017)

Price is not much more if ordering directly from ArcEuroTrade & they're currently in stock. I got my set of ER40 blocks with bearing nuts for $89 (at the time, exchange rate fluctuates) which BTW costs a bit more than the ER32s. That's including shipping & what was surprising is that I received them in just 1 business day all the way from England.


----------

